# nesting material



## Dave760 (Mar 1, 2016)

ok now that we have little ones when should I pull the nesting material out and when to pull the nesting box out


----------



## LukeMeister (Mar 1, 2016)

I take out the nesting box out when the babies are about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Dave760 (Mar 2, 2016)

what about the material in the box i thought after a while they use it for a bathroom and when should i wean them


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 2, 2016)

2 to 3 weeks depending on how soon it gets soiled


----------



## LukeMeister (Mar 2, 2016)

Dave760 said:


> what about the material in the box i thought after a while they use it for a bathroom and when should i wean them


I don't know about the nesting material... I guess maybe at about 2 weeks? 
I let the mama wean them herself. They should be weaned at about 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 2, 2016)

I agree with Luke's answers. Mine would be similar, but maybe for different reasons.
I had been pulling out some new kits each day, and everything seemed ok. I noticed a baaaad smell and knew there was either a dead kit or afterbirth in the box. I pretty much had to take out all material and start over. It was a dead kit. So, if the hay or straw feels wet, looks like a litter box, or smells, it needs attention.
The doe will leave behind some cecotropes (poop) for the young to eat and introduce good bacteria to their guts. They also begin eating the hay or grass and come out ready to eat solids. Once they come out around 10-14 days, the box can be removed. If it is very cold, and they choose to stay in "hibernation", the box needs to come out by the 18th day or they can develop bad eye infections.
Once the kits are all out, they learn from observation and mimicking the doe pretty fast to drink, eat pellet feed, and hay. Mine are weaned at 4 weeks. My does usually try to quit nursing at 3 weeks or sometimes as soon as the kits are loose to chase her around the cage. I move the kits to a grow-out cage at 4 weeks, leave one behind with the doe a week. And, breed the doe when litter is 5 weeks.
Having 4 does puts mine on a rotation of pairs having litters 5 weeks apart and I butcher every 5 weeks.
I hope this helps answer some of your questions too.


----------

